

Battling Superstition, Indian Pays With His Life - bountie
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/25/world/asia/battling-superstition-indian-paid-with-his-life.html

======
squozzer
Sad but predictable. Maybe the gullible deserve their fleecing.

